# 'Video Card change deteced: Startup profile not loaded'



## Huxley2k7 (May 17, 2007)

Why does it keep doing this every time i restart or turn on my computer? 

I have to manually go into ATi tool and switch it to my desired profile. Sometimes i receive some error about my card not being recognized as well which is a bit disturbing but im pretty sure its working fine. Benchmarks and games work no problem.

Would this be conflicting with another program or something? Any reason why im getting this?

Thanks guys,

Hux.


----------

